# Sooo frustrated - Catit Water Fountain is giving me grief



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

He everyone, just wondering if anyone has experienced this problem with the Catit Water Fountain. I just cleaned it and filled it up with water and when I plug it in - nothing. The pamphlet says if this happens to unplug and plug again as there may be air trapped in the pump, but I've been doing this for almost 2 hours and its not working. I've cleaned the pump too and still nothing.

I'm getting more and more frustrated and I get the feeling it might be flying out the window soon!

I've only had it for about 3 months so there's no way the pump should need to be replaced and I never let it run dry.

Hopefully someone can help me.

Thanks.


----------



## susi (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi -

this is probably a useless posty to you - but i'm sry, i can't help you. 
maybe the shop you got the pump from will let you bring it back? 

susi

P.S: good luck! :wink:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Have you tried cleaning the little black pump filter thing? Sometimes mine gets a little grimy and water can't get into the pump. Just get some qtips or an old toothbrush and clean between the spaces. That usually helps. Sometimes its just an airlock - take it apart and put it back together.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Is the pump actually running? If it is and it's not pumping water it's probably an air lock, as icklemiss mentioned. I don't know how the Cat-It comes apart, but sometimes an air lock can be dealt with by pouring water into the standpipe (comes from the output of the pump).


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for your replies.

I did take the pump apart and cleaned it, but it still hasn't worked.

Luckily, I found my receipt from when I purchased it in April, so in about an hour I'll take it back.

Poor Denzel knows somethings not right. He sits at the fountain and stares at it for ages and paws the dome and no water's flowing.


----------

